# My Algorithms for M2



## ilikecubing (Nov 24, 2010)

I m using these algorithms for shooting to the following positions,just wanted to conform that are these right.My Buffer position is DF.Could someone help me out and provide some tips to be faster and also if there are shorter algorithms than this,u r most welcome to list them here.

UB - M2

BU - F' D R' F D' M2 D F' R D' F

UF - U2 M' U2 M'

FU - D M' U R2 U' M U R2 U' D' M2 

DB - do M U2 M U2

BD - M2 D R' U R' U' M' U R U' M R D'


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes. All of your algs are correct. 
The only one I don't use from your list is FU.
You probably already know this, but try to remember how many M2's you have done in your solve. If it's an odd # and the piece needs to go to UF, it actually needs to be sent to DB. However, this doesn't apply to UB or BU.


----------



## ilikecubing (Nov 24, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> Yes. All of your algs are correct.
> The only one I don't use from your list is FU.
> You probably already know this, but try to remember how many M2's you have done in your solve. If it's an odd # and the piece needs to go to UF, it actually needs to be sent to DB. However, this doesn't apply to UB or BU.


 
ok but that has to happen only when i reach the last edge right,to fix the pairty as well as interchange DF and UF,by shooting to DB.Thanx alot


----------



## Sakarie (Nov 24, 2010)

ilikecubing said:


> BU - F' D R' F D' M2 D F' R D' F



I can't understand why people do this.. There are so many algs, like U R' U' l U' R U M2 U' R' U l' U R U'. Or use the same alg but with BUR instead, or x' UFR x.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 24, 2010)

Sakarie said:


> I can't understand why people do this.. There are so many algs, like U R' U' l U' R U M2 U' R' U l' U R U'.


 
Uhm, that alg is exactly the same thing.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 24, 2010)

My alg list from 2008-ish: http://archive.garron.us/paste/text/M2_algs.txt

I don't know if English is your native language, but please write coherently and be careful about titles. "Confirmation" means something entirely different from "Conformation," and it took me a while to figure out what you really meant with you post. (For the record: the title was "Algorithm conformation for M2")


----------



## ilikecubing (Nov 24, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> My alg list from 2008-ish: http://archive.garron.us/paste/text/M2_algs.txt
> 
> I don't know if English is your native language, but please write coherently and be careful about titles. "Confirmation" means something entirely different from "Conformation," and it took me a while to figure out what you really meant with you post. (For the record: the title was "Algorithm conformation for M2")


 
Ok i'll take care of that next time


----------



## Sakarie (Nov 24, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Uhm, that alg is exactly the same thing.


 
No, one of them starts with U, the other one with F'. They do the same thing, they're not the same algorithm. Or what do you mean?


----------

